# EN Publishing March Update



## EN Publishing (Apr 10, 2022)

Hello, hello, hello!

March as been a busy month at EN Publishing and the weekly blog posts fell to the side a little - but we’re back again!

A lot has been happening over the last week weeks - so here’s a big summary! Going forward we’ll stick to a weekly update every Friday which will be a lot shorter than this!



*Level Up Advanced 5th Edition *

Level Up fulfilment is in full swing! Kickstarter backers in the UK have already started receiving their orders, and others around the world will receive theirs over the next month. We’re excited to see all the pictures on social media!

You can pre-order your books on the website now here. Pre-orders will be sent out in May following Kickstarter fulfilment.



*Launch of EN Live*

In March we launched EN Live! EN Live makes content about indie ttrpgs, game news, and actual play shows of the games we create at EN Publishing.

As part of this we have four new shows:

Not DnD - weekly live stream and podcast where we talk about TTRPGs that are not DnD

EN Live Actual Play - A TTRPG actual play live stream and podcast. With 8-week campaigns featuring Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition, and one Shots of Awfully Cheerful Engine!

This Week in TTRPG - Your weekly summary of Tabletop RPG news in under 3 minutes. Available in video or audio format. As always, you can of course also read the weeks news summary on EN World too.

EN Publishing Monthly Update - On the third Thursday of each month we’ll live stream a monthly update from EN Publishing. We’ll update you on new products, upcoming Kickstarters, events we’ll be attending and updates on existing Kickstarter fulfillments. Also a chance to hang out with the EN Publishing team and ask any questions you may have about our games! Our next episode is 21st April.

You can find our more about all of the above, see the full schedule of dates and times at enliverpg.com



*Standing with Ukraine*

At EN Publishing we #StandWithUkraine

We make tabletop roleplaying games and wanted to use our skills to help support the crisis in Ukraine, instead of just a statement of solidarity.

We've created a collection of healing spells, rewards, magical ceremonies, and monk archetypes that can be used in your 5E DnD game. 100% of the funds raised from this campaign will be donated to the Ukraine Humanitarian Appeal.

Once the campaign ends we will send all supporters the PDF of Blessings, Healing and Peace whether you choose to donate £1 or £100. The funds will help DEC charities provide food, water, shelter and healthcare to refugees and displaced families. So please give generously!

Checkout the campaign here Blessings, Healing, and Peace for Ukraine



*Goodbye to Judge Dredd & The Worlds of 2000AD*

We sold off the last of the Judge Dredd and the worlds of 2000AD stock, and our licence for the brand ended on 9th March. Rebellion has announced they are producing their own TTRPG for Dredd in house.

Thank you to everyone who worked in making this line at EN Publishing, it’s a product we were proud to have our name to. And thank you to the fans that enjoyed the game and walking the streets of Mega Cities and across the cursed earth.



*Glad to be back!*

Jessica Hancock | Business Manager


----------

